# S&C to Inside Transition Questions



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Are you an "active" sound and comm. apprentice? Have you sworn in? If you never were in the apprenticeship, you need to talk to the organizer of that local, not just some random phone answerer.


----------



## Jsand (May 7, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Are you an "active" sound and comm. apprentice? Have you sworn in? If you never were in the apprenticeship, you need to talk to the organizer of that local, not just some random phone answerer.



Got an offer of acceptance. Haven’t been sworn in. That came from the director. I’ve seen first hand that other people have gotten in with similar types of situations. Just doesn’t seem to add up.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Jsand said:


> Got an offer of acceptance. Haven’t been sworn in. That came from the director. I’ve seen first hand that other people have gotten in with similar types of situations. Just doesn’t seem to add up.


All local's are different. Your best bet is to state your case to an organizer. 
If you got "an offer of acceptance" why aren't you working? Do you have a start date for school?


----------



## Jsand (May 7, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Jsand said:
> 
> 
> > Got an offer of acceptance. Haven’t been sworn in. That came from the director. I’ve seen first hand that other people have gotten in with similar types of situations. Just doesn’t seem to add up.
> ...



Orientation is scheduled. So once I complete the technical stuff I’ll be good to go and be assigned to a company. Classes do not start until August since the spring semester is already underway. What exactly is the duty of the organizer? Are they associated with the JATC or directly tied to the Union?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Jsand said:


> Orientation is scheduled. So once I complete the technical stuff I’ll be good to go and be assigned to a company. Classes do not start until August since the spring semester is already underway. What exactly is the duty of the organizer? Are they associated with the JATC or directly tied to the Union?


What "technical stuff"? Paper work, dues, or other administrative issues?
The organizer is the local's guy that "organizes" the "new guy's". The guy that can answer all your questions.
Sounds like you're kinda "locked" into the sound/comm. program, since you have a school start date.
The director of the JATC is the guy to talk to about schooling. The union and JATC are separate entities.


----------



## Jsand (May 7, 2018)

joebanana said:


> What "technical stuff"? Paper work, dues, or other administrative issues?
> The organizer is the local's guy that "organizes" the "new guy's". The guy that can answer all your questions.
> Sounds like you're kinda "locked" into the sound/comm. program, since you have a school start date.
> The director of the JATC is the guy to talk to about schooling. The union and JATC are separate entities.



Yes. After orientation I'll be sent to the hall to take care of all of the necessary paperwork to get started. I basically am locked in S&C. My end goal is to get into the commercial program. I am grateful to have this opportunity for S&C, but my ultimate goal is to get into the inside program. I just would like to opportunity to keep applying and interviewing. I will definitely get in touch with the Union Organizer. When I spoke to the director he said that there was something he couldn't remember about NECA being a reason why you cannot apply when already in another apprenticeship. I am now going to deal directly with the hall and report back to them what they tell me.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Jsand said:


> Yes. After orientation I'll be sent to the hall to take care of all of the necessary paperwork to get started. I basically am locked in S&C. My end goal is to get into the commercial program. I am grateful to have this opportunity for S&C, but my ultimate goal is to get into the inside program. I just would like to opportunity to keep applying and interviewing. I will definitely get in touch with the Union Organizer. When I spoke to the director he said that there was something he couldn't remember about NECA being a reason why you cannot apply when already in another apprenticeship. I am now going to deal directly with the hall and report back to them what they tell me.


NECA is a sponsor of the NJACT so they don't want to support double dippers.


----------

